# Capture One launches Capture One 21



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 8, 2020)

> *COPENHAGEN, Dec 8th, 2020:* Capture One, the premier name in photo editing software, celebrates the release of the newest version, Capture One 21.
> Linking our heritage to our future, this new version of Capture One reimagines the relationship between form and function to create a seamless bond between creator and creation. Combining its best-loved elements like personalized Workspaces and powerful Color Editor with new and exciting features like Speed Edit for immersive editing and Dehaze, to improve atmospheric conditions, Capture One 21 brings a new type of user experience; one that helps creators push the boundaries of their creativity by removing distraction and making it easy to exploit one’s creative potential.
> Carrying on the tradition of development driven by user feedback, Capture One 21 is rooted in developing solutions to current challenges and anticipating tomorrow’s needs. With new ProStandard Color Profiles Capture One 21...



Continue reading...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Dec 8, 2020)

Sadly still no M1 support, Z6 ii support, and no native iPad app.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 8, 2020)

Am I the only one that finds this list of improvements pretty much a "meh" moment?

Ok, I mean, dehire, that's good. But the "Speed Edit"...meh.
The Pro Profiles...ok, might be nice, but not earth shattering enough for me to have to buy it.

I was hoping they might try to make their interface a bit less clunky....?

I like using the tool, I have the version 20, I only jumped into it to get one of my newer cameras to work properly tethered and then started delving into it and I like how their luminosity and other masking works and I like the way their tonal adjustments all work.

But the interface is a bit clunky and there are better features I could see being added, maybe pano stitching in app...or focus stacking, etc.

I was a bit suspicious when they started with all the 20% or more off if you bought pre-release sight unseen.

I assume that they're promoting the most major improvements in their advertising..and frankly I just don't see a single thing that is worth the upgrade to this point.

While I plan to watch their Dec 10th (I think it is) demo of the new version 21, so far my reaction is a resounding "*MEH*".


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Dec 8, 2020)

@cayenne I don't think the updates are huge, but it depends if you are paying £10/month or paying up front for a big update.


----------



## pardus (Dec 8, 2020)

Does it add lens profiles? my 20. whatever still only has 4 RF lens profiles and none that are mine. no RF24-70mm 2.8 IS yet?


----------



## peters (Dec 8, 2020)

I must say, I love Capture One. It is BY FAR the most powerfull RAW converter. Lightroom is not even anywhere near it.
But I must also say: 169 USD for an update (after what feels like 1 year of usage of Capture on 20) is realy expensive. I will never rent a single piece of software. But these prices are a realy a bit high.
Also these are not realy new features, mostly small improvements. I guess I will skip this version.


----------



## Milesformoments (Dec 8, 2020)

pardus said:


> Does it add lens profiles? my 20. whatever still only has 4 RF lens profiles and none that are mine. no RF24-70mm 2.8 IS yet?


It adds a few Leica profiles. Soooo nothing for the rest of us.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Dec 8, 2020)

peters said:


> I must say, I love Capture One. It is BY FAR the most powerfull RAW converter. Lightroom is not even anywhere near it.
> But I must also say: 169 USD for an update (after what feels like 1 year of usage of Capture on 20) is realy expensive. I will never rent a single piece of software. But these prices are a realy a bit high.
> Also these are not realy new features, mostly small improvements. I guess I will skip this version.



You can pay less per month or more per full release. Your version 20 also didn’t stop working, nor did mine. Ether way if you want every upgrade it’ll cost you about the same, and why wouldn’t it?


----------



## COBRASoft (Dec 8, 2020)

peters said:


> I must say, I love Capture One. It is BY FAR the most powerfull RAW converter. Lightroom is not even anywhere near it.
> But I must also say: 169 USD for an update (after what feels like 1 year of usage of Capture on 20) is realy expensive. I will never rent a single piece of software. But these prices are a realy a bit high.
> Also these are not realy new features, mostly small improvements. I guess I will skip this version.


More powerful than PhotoLabs 4?


----------



## Juangrande (Dec 8, 2020)

peters said:


> I must say, I love Capture One. It is BY FAR the most powerfull RAW converter. Lightroom is not even anywhere near it.
> But I must also say: 169 USD for an update (after what feels like 1 year of usage of Capture on 20) is realy expensive. I will never rent a single piece of software. But these prices are a realy a bit high.
> Also these are not realy new features, mostly small improvements. I guess I will skip this version.
> [/QUO
> I’d like to know why it’s significantly cheaper for Nikon, Sony, and Fuji users. $109 vs $159 for the update. I’d be more willing to consider it at $109.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Dec 8, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> I’d like to know why it’s significantly cheaper for Nikon, Sony, and Fuji users. $109 vs $159 for the update. I’d be more willing to consider it at $109.



The Nikon, Sony, and Fuji ones are specifically for those cameras and also have free express versions. Canon doesn't have a deal with them nor a Canon sponsored photographer to train the users. Canon users and previously Nikon users had to get the every camera version. Capture One for Nikon came out this year with Capture One for Nikon Express too and all kinds of work put into it to make sure it had Nikon specific colour profiles.


----------



## zim (Dec 8, 2020)

COBRASoft said:


> More powerful than PhotoLabs 4?


Depends on what you do, if i was a pro photographing people for a large part of my work, for me C1 wins hands down. I'm a dxo fan.


----------



## zim (Dec 8, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> The Nikon, Sony, and Fuji ones are specifically for those cameras and also have free express versions. Canon doesn't have a deal with them nor a Canon sponsored photographer to train the users. Canon users and previously Nikon users had to get the every camera version. Capture One for Nikon came out this year with Capture One for Nikon Express too and all kinds of work put into it to make sure it had Nikon specific colour profiles.


That's the bit that annoys me as an enthusiast but if i was a pro that wouldn't (shouldn't) be an issue.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 8, 2020)

peters said:


> I must say, I love Capture One. It is BY FAR the most powerfull RAW converter. Lightroom is not even anywhere near it.
> But I must also say: 169 USD for an update (after what feels like 1 year of usage of Capture on 20) is realy expensive. I will never rent a single piece of software. But these prices are a realy a bit high.
> Also these are not realy new features, mostly small improvements. I guess I will skip this version.




Yeah, that's a bit steep.

I"m like you in that I don't "rent" my software either.

Well, one thing is that, likely as not somewhere in 2021 I"m guessing the price will drop a bit for upgrade and by that point we'll see what updates this version has and can see if it is worth the upgrade then.

C


----------



## pauhana (Dec 8, 2020)

Think i will pass on upgrade also. Not enough to justify the cost IMO, but that's just me


----------



## tcphoto (Dec 8, 2020)

I think they're under the impression that we've had business as usual, I'll stick with v12 until my Clients feel comfortable with shooting again...that should be around Spring of '21, right?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Dec 8, 2020)

tcphoto said:


> I think they're under the impression that we've had business as usual, I'll stick with v12 until my Clients feel comfortable with shooting again...that should be around Spring of '21, right?



They start doing progressive discounts as the years go on. I got C1 20 ay 66% discount and we'll see 21 get something similar by the end of next year. Also mind not everyone is suffering, and the developers at C1 need to keep their income flowing too.


----------



## njohnson (Dec 8, 2020)

From my perspective, I'm still running version 11 because I just haven't seen a real reason to upgrade. I use it mostly for the live tethered capture for product photography which is essential and not provided by LR. Once this function is complete I'm free to switch to ACR / LR / PS. Their color tools and RAW OOC are both nice but it seems like other tools have employed similar functionality in recent updates. They also seem to save updates for a single shot rather than smaller incremental updates like you'd see in Adobe. 

At some point I'll upgrade but I'd need a compelling reason to do so or some cash filling my pockets.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2020)

peters said:


> I must say, I love Capture One. It is BY FAR the most powerfull RAW converter. Lightroom is not even anywhere near it.
> But I must also say: 169 USD for an update (after what feels like 1 year of usage of Capture on 20) is realy expensive. I will never rent a single piece of software. But these prices are a realy a bit high.
> Also these are not realy new features, mostly small improvements. I guess I will skip this version.


Two points,

First, please show us the difference, because whilst I have seen pixel level differences that illustrate the benefits of Capture One I have not seen examples of image wide benefits, that is when you look at the entire actual image as you would on delivery I just don’t see noticeable advantages of any RAW processor over another.

Second, at some point people will realize that is the cost of developing and supporting this kind of program. It doesn’t matter how you pay for it, monthly (which has huge advantages for professional users) or in ‘one off’ ’perpetual’ licenses that don’t work on your next camera or in your next OS and need ‘upgrades’ every year or two to keep current.


----------



## peters (Dec 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Two points,
> 
> First, please show us the difference, because whilst I have seen pixel level differences that illustrate the benefits of Capture One I have not seen examples of image wide benefits, that is when you look at the entire actual image as you would on delivery I just don’t see noticeable advantages of any RAW processor over another.
> 
> Second, at some point people will realize that is the cost of developing and supporting this kind of program. It doesn’t matter how you pay for it, monthly (which has huge advantages for professional users) or in ‘one off’ ’perpetual’ licenses that don’t work on your next camera or in your next OS and need ‘upgrades’ every year or two to keep current.


Of course you can achieve results which are pretty much the same with nearly all RAW converters. But its a big question how quickly and easy you can achieve this. The general performance when moving sliders (even on 4k screens where the changes are rendered instantly) and the export speed (and options) alone are reason enough to prefer C1 over lightroom. And than the way better handling of highlights, general sharpness, better finetuning of skintones.... you can achieve this in lightroom, but it takes way more time in my experience. 

You are right on point 2 though


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2020)

peters said:


> Of course you can achieve results which are pretty much the same with nearly all RAW converters. But its a big question how quickly and easy you can achieve this. The general performance when moving sliders (even on 4k screens where the changes are rendered instantly) and the export speed (and options) alone are reason enough to prefer C1 over lightroom. And than the way better handling of highlights, general sharpness, better finetuning of skintones.... you can achieve this in lightroom, but it takes way more time in my experience.
> 
> You are right on point 2 though


I suppose it becomes a question of workflow. I process in batches so I’ll spend a couple of minutes processing one image then apply that to all the images taken from the same place, sometimes 10’s sometimes 100’s of images, it takes a minimal amount of time then to individually process 100’s of images. I also use import presets in a powerful way that saves a huge amount of time in post, that is four bulk shoots.

My images are more about accurate colors, products and places, than what I think the skin tone looked like nor I like best, so am normally working with shooting profiles and have little to no color ‘correction’ to do.

For individual images or a single ‘hero’ image from a shoot I’ll process that individually but normally do the heavy lifting in PS anyway as it is vastly more powerful than any other post processing program.

But there is no right or wrong way, just the way we as individuals end up working best, I am always open to being shown ‘better’ ways and especially when images can be improved.


----------



## melgross (Dec 9, 2020)

I certainly wouldn’t call Capture One THE premier name in photo editing software. It’s A premium name. It’s a bit of hubris on their part. Normally a company will just state that they’re A leader, not THE leader.


----------



## peters (Dec 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I suppose it becomes a question of workflow. I process in batches so I’ll spend a couple of minutes processing one image then apply that to all the images taken from the same place, sometimes 10’s sometimes 100’s of images, it takes a minimal amount of time then to individually process 100’s of images. I also use import presets in a powerful way that saves a huge amount of time in post, that is four bulk shoots.
> 
> My images are more about accurate colors, products and places, than what I think the skin tone looked like nor I like best, so am normally working with shooting profiles and have little to no color ‘correction’ to do.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agre


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2020)

peters said:


> Absolutely agre


Today I have 370 group shots of Santa and dogs and their families, two to five shots per group, I’ll set up early and make a test shot with an assistant with a color checker (though I already have profiles for the flashes and modifiers I’ll be using). When I get home I’ll import one test image, I’ll fully process that for color, exposure, curves, camera profile, noise, sharpness etc. I’ll then create an import profile from that one image and import all the other shots with that import profile applied. It sounds convoluted but takes around five minutes. Then I go through the images and choose the best shot for each group and rate it, and batch export with resizing done automatically, I then upload the output jpegs (obviously the original capture is in RAW) . I then select only the rated images and individually crop each one and I’m done.

The shoot is scheduled to finish at 8pm, I’ll be packed up and travelled home have all the finished images color corrected, edited, cropped, and uploaded by 12 tonight.

But I well understand that workflow will not work for others situations.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Today I have 370 group shots of Santa and dogs and their families, two to five shots per group, I’ll set up early and make a test shot with an assistant with a color checker (though I already have profiles for the flashes and modifiers I’ll be using). When I get home I’ll import one test image, I’ll fully process that for color, exposure, curves, camera profile, noise, sharpness etc. I’ll then create an import profile from that one image and import all the other shots with that import profile applied. It sounds convoluted but takes around five minutes. Then I go through the images and choose the best shot for each group and rate it, and batch export with resizing done automatically, I then upload the output jpegs (obviously the original capture is in RAW) . I then select only the rated images and individually crop each one and I’m done.
> 
> The shoot is scheduled to finish at 8pm, I’ll be packed up and travelled home have all the finished images color corrected, edited, cropped, and uploaded by 12 tonight.
> 
> But I well understand that workflow will not work for others situations.



Are you using C1 for your work or LR?

cayenne


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 9, 2020)

COBRASoft said:


> More powerful than PhotoLabs 4?




Not for me, but I’m not a pro and don‘t have to operate with any sense of urgency.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 10, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Are you using C1 for your work or LR?
> 
> cayenne


LR


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 10, 2020)

trying it out right now.. the price makes me gag... however intuitively it seems to work how I want it to overall and more consistent than what I get with ON1... however I can more or less reproduce with on1 once I see it there... .. so just maybe missing stuff in on1.

it seems to load/perform much faster and overall seems more polished though lacking some features from on1. 

having said that.. holy cow the price difference. I don't make money from my photos so hard to swallow the cost, it's about 4x the cost. Do they every have sales? because $400 USD is pretty steep for me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 10, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Are you using C1 for your work or LR?
> 
> cayenne


All done and delivered at 12:00. For many jobs I find the combination of DAM and processing abilities in Lightroom to be unbeatable. I took just over four hundred RAW images, some in groups of up to seven people with four or five dogs yet I can convert them to deliverables in less than an hour.

Sure they aren't earth moving images, but it scales...


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi PBD.
Nice shot! 
I have pretty much the reverse of this, I have just scanned 1500 slides taken by my dad, he “rule of thumbed“ many of them and the exposures are a ‘little off’ so I have had to bracket lots of them! I’m now sorting out the family ones for making a few Christmas cards, needless to say I’m having to process each individually, out of a couple hundred done I can count on one hand the times I could copy adjustments!

Oh well I hope it will all be worth it in the end!

Seasons greetings to all, Graham.



privatebydesign said:


> But I well understand that workflow will not work for others situations.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 10, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> trying it out right now.. the price makes me gag... however intuitively it seems to work how I want it to overall and more consistent than what I get with ON1... however I can more or less reproduce with on1 once I see it there... .. so just maybe missing stuff in on1.
> 
> it seems to load/perform much faster and overall seems more polished though lacking some features from on1.
> 
> having said that.. holy cow the price difference. I don't make money from my photos so hard to swallow the cost, it's about 4x the cost. Do they every have sales? because $400 USD is pretty steep for me.




Well, if you don't have to be one of the "first in line" type folks....give it some time.

C1 will start having sales.

Also, if you have one of the cameras for their what I call "specialty" versions, like fuji, etc....they have versions that only work with those cameras at a discounted price.

But yeah...if you don't need it right now...wait a few months and they'll start having sales.

I have version 20 and have been really happy with the tethering and development controls. I've been watching some really good YouTube videos, where they explain what is actually being adjusted in the C1 controls (like clarity vs structure, etc)....and I've really learned how to target what I want better than I did with On1.

This guy has some really great teaching content and his shows that are weekly are great to watch and he interacts with chat too.

Paul Reiffer

Give this guy a watch and not only will it teach, but also let you know if C1 really is for you.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 10, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Well, if you don't have to be one of the "first in line" type folks....give it some time.
> 
> C1 will start having sales.
> 
> ...



thanks I may wait, someone post if they see a good sale.

pssst... I'm posting on canon rumors ;-) might just have canons here ;-) which are sadly not in the discounted versions. I can keep working with on1 .. but capture 1 (why do they all sound the same?) seems to be ... smoother and more intuitive to me.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 10, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> thanks I may wait, someone post if they see a good sale.
> 
> pssst... I'm posting on canon rumors ;-) might just have canons here ;-) which are sadly not in the discounted versions. I can keep working with on1 .. but capture 1 (why do they all sound the same?) seems to be ... smoother and more intuitive to me.




Cool.

Please do give Paul's videos a watch, I really learned a LOT watching him doing live edits, as well as the specialty videos he has showing features and now to work them.

C


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 10, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Cool.
> 
> Please do give Paul's videos a watch, I really learned a LOT watching him doing live edits, as well as the specialty videos he has showing features and now to work them.
> 
> C


thanks!


----------



## Psamathe (Dec 16, 2020)

I tried C1 over the summer (I use LrC but hate Adobe's rental charges). Found it OK but some missing things that I used in LrC but managed to find (sometimes crude) workarounds. It did need some attention on DAM functionality but had some nice features as well. But the thing that made it was a non-starter was on my older backup machines adjustments were disastrously laggy (where LrC was fine).

So I was looking for something in the "features" of the new version like "faster" or "optimised" but none (or I missed it).


----------



## cayenne (Dec 16, 2020)

Psamathe said:


> I tried C1 over the summer (I use LrC but hate Adobe's rental charges). Found it OK but some missing things that I used in LrC but managed to find (sometimes crude) workarounds. It did need some attention on DAM functionality but had some nice features as well. But the thing that made it was a non-starter was on my older backup machines adjustments were disastrously laggy (where LrC was fine).
> 
> So I was looking for something in the "features" of the new version like "faster" or "optimised" but none (or I missed it).



You might give On1 RAW a look...it is closer to a 1:1 replacement to LR, but better......

C1 does take a bit more horsepower on the computer side.

Just curious, what exactly functionality-wise were you looking for in C1 that was missing that LR had?

With C1, it has two methods of file management...the first and old way was Sessions. The newer, and IMHO better way is Catalogs.....

Did you go down the Sessions route?

cayenne


----------



## Psamathe (Dec 17, 2020)

cayenne said:


> .....
> Just curious, what exactly functionality-wise were you looking for in C1 that was missing that LR had?
> .....


It was more many little things e.g. with my existing XMP tags/keywords (in LrC) I use a lot of synonyms so a keyword might be a species name and synonyms might be the common and familiar names (often quite a few) - so I could add synonyms as keywords (messy and a lot of work). I don't use iPhone for photos but have on occasions (where weather/water dictated) and their previous lack of heif was "get roundable" with DNG but messy (and the "development/colours" ended-up pretty terrible which would have meant re-processing everything).

I didn't find their DAM functionality as flexible though do recognise that more you use something, the easier and faster it becomes (and I was only on C1 trial for a couple of weeks).

But it was the performance image processing that made me stop looking further as that made it not possible.

But it was certainly not all negative. From memory, I liked being able to have more than one catalogue open at the same time (a massive weakness in LrC).

I'm still uncertain about Adobe's commitment to LrC as it really does not seem to me moving forward much and they seem to focus on the Creative Cloud and LR (CC) I find very inadequate.

The nature of my photos is better suited to larger broader catalogues rather than the Sessions system (which I regarded as "mini-catalogues"). It was image development performance where the issues arose (rather than catalogue handling).

Ian


----------

